# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  جــدول ترتــيب الــهدافــين  (( لغاية الدور الاول ))

## العالي عالي

في ما يلي هدافو كأس اوروبا لكرة القدم المقررة في النمسا وسويسرا حتى الدور الاول

- 4 اهداف: دافيد فيا (اسبانيا)
- 3 اهداف: لوكاس بودولسكي (المانيا) وهاكان ياكين (سويسرا)
- هدفان: ويسلي شنايدر وروبن فان بيرسي (هولندا) وزلاتان ابراهيموفيتش (السويد) واردا توران ونهاد قهوجي (تركيا)
- هدف واحد: فاتسلاف سفيركوش وليبور سيونكو ويان كولر وياروسلاف بلاسيل (تشيكيا) وبيبي وراوول ميريليس وديكو وكريستيانو رونالدو وريكاردو كواريسما (البرتغال) ولوكا مودريتش وداريو سرنا وايفيكا اوليتش وايفان كلاسنيتش (كرواتيا) ورود فان نيستلروي وجيوفاني فان بروكهورست واريين روبن وديرك كويت ويان كلاس هونتيلار (هولندا) وتييري هنري (فرنسا) وكريستيان بانوتشي واندريا بيرلو ودانييلي دي روسي (ايطاليا) وادريان موتو (رومانيا) وفرانسيسك فابريغاس وفرناندو توريس (اسبانيا) ورومان بافليوتشنكو وكونستانتين زيريانوف (روسيا) وبيتر هانسون (السويد) وسميح شانتورك (تركيا) وروجر غيريرو (بولندا) وايفيكا فاستيتش (النمسا) وميكايل بالاك (المانيا)

 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*يسلموووووووووووو على الموضوع ان شاء الله اللقب من نصيب اسبانيا*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *يسلموووووووووووو على الموضوع ان شاء الله اللقب من نصيب اسبانيا*


مشكور ابو نعيم على المرور الطيب

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

مشكوور 

ان شاء الله اللقب ايطالي ازرق 

والهداف رونالد  البرتغالي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور عالي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكور عالي


هلالا خالد منور

----------

